# Translations of Eduard Mörike poems ~ Hugo Wolf



## Charles

*Some translations of Eduard Mörike poems: Er ist's, Das Verlassene Mägdlein, An die Geliebte, Ein Stündlein wohl vor Tag, Peregrina.*

*Translations*


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Cool.
[filler text]


----------

